# Sticky  What is wrong with me? I am not myself anymore



## Andros

http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/brain-fog.pdf


----------



## I DClaire

Day before yesterday Paul and I spent the entire afternoon at the office of a retina specialist looking for a second opinion and advice regarding the recent changes with his macular degeneration. The first person we met there, an adorable young woman, as she was taking Paul's medical history just happened to mention something about her thyroid treatment...to which Paul chimed in that she and I would have plenty to talk about. There was no doubt she had the same questions we've all had and most of us continue to wonder about.

She said she has Graves Disease and had undergone radioactive iodine treatment but apparently it didn't do anything to relieve her symptoms. She asked did I ever experience mood swings? I told her about this website and also suggested she Google "brain fog".

She is a total doll - dark hair, beautiful complexion, kind, caring personality and I hope she will join us. She works all day and attends some kind of classes at night...which only another thyroid sufferer would probably realize how hard that must be to manage.

She said her symptoms are so serious that it was feared she might go into a "thyroid storm".


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> Day before yesterday Paul and I spent the entire afternoon at the office of a retina specialist looking for a second opinion and advice regarding the recent changes with his macular degeneration. The first person we met there, an adorable young woman, as she was taking Paul's medical history just happened to mention something about her thyroid treatment...to which Paul chimed in that she and I would have plenty to talk about. There was no doubt she had the same questions we've all had and most of us continue to wonder about.
> 
> She said she has Graves Disease and had undergone radioactive iodine treatment but apparently it didn't do anything to relieve her symptoms. She asked did I ever experience mood swings? I told her about this website and also suggested she Google "brain fog".
> 
> She is a total doll - dark hair, beautiful complexion, kind, caring personality and I hope she will join us. She works all day and attends some kind of classes at night...which only another thyroid sufferer would probably realize how hard that must be to manage.
> 
> She said her symptoms are so serious that it was feared she might go into a "thyroid storm".


Ah.....................if you can, please tell her to get another RAIU. I had to have RAI 3 times.

And I hope she joins us.


----------



## I DClaire

I should see her again next Thursday.


----------



## Octavia

I can't thank you enough for sharing this article. It really made a light bulb go on for me about some recent conversations my husband's family has had about my husband's brother. He has all of these symptoms and feels like he is going nuts. We're all thinking "go to a psychiatrist" but given what I'm reading here, Graves' is a definite possibility. His mother had her thyroid removed years ago, but I never knew why...I wonder if it was Graves. Now it's time to do some sharing and digging. Thank you!


----------



## I DClaire

My 90-year old mother has many times in her life talked about how mean her maternal great grandmother was, how this woman was so moody and hurtful to everyone. I only remember the lady from a couple of occasions when I was very young and she did own a couple of things that traumatized me but I don't think they had anything to do with her health or personality. She and my maternal grandmother both died when I was a child.

I have within the past few years found a picture of this lady and it very much appears to me that she had a goiter. Thinking back, when I was young, I used to fairly regularly see people with goiters but I never do anymore.

It makes me wonder if this lady's disposition wasn't very much effected by a thyroid condition? In the photo I saw, she looked very much like Mrs. Barbara Bush.

Oh...the two items my great grandmother owned that scared me so badly were a Bible with color photographs that would scare Stephen King AND a coiled cobra doorstop made of plaster that looked authentic enough to scare another cobra!! :scared0011: It was hard enough to get in the door without having to look at the cobra but having to sit and visit with the terrorizing Bible open on the coffee table was almost too much for a little kid to endure!


----------



## Lovlkn

A great book that talks about similar experiences is The Thyroid Solution by Ridah Arem

I bought the book after I was diagnosed and about wore it out reading it and ear marking pages for my husband to read. He said he felt they interviewed me the stories so closely mirrored my experiences.


----------



## webster2

I just noticed this. The title sure is appropriate. If I think back, that was probably the first symptom I experienced, definitely not feeling nor acting like myself and downhill from there.. It is too bad that a lot of Graves folks & their loved ones go through some nasty times before a diagnosis.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I just noticed this. The title sure is appropriate. If I think back, that was probably the first symptom I experienced, definitely not feeling nor acting like myself and downhill from there.. It is too bad that a lot of Graves folks & their loved ones go through some nasty times before a diagnosis.


20 years undiagnosed.


----------



## HavasuRox

Thank you for this post...I haven't felt like myself for two years; just diagnosed in October, and still not even close to feeling calm. I really appreciate reading these posts and "learning".


----------



## msmanatee

Andros, Did that article get moved? There are still some good links on one of the other pages (Educational PowerPoints) but I don't see brain fog.. unless.. my fog is too thick, perhaps?!


----------

